# I thought this was hilarious



## Wingnut (Jun 15, 2005)

Not EMS related,but got it from oa friend in my email...


On a chain of beautiful deserted islands in the middle of nowhere, the following people are stranded:

Two Italian men and one Italian woman.

Two French men and one French woman.

Two German men and one German woman.

Two Greek men and one Greek woman.

Two British men and one British woman.

Two Bulgarian men and one Bulgarian woman.

Two Japanese men and one Japanese woman.

Two Vietnamese men and one Vietnamese woman.

Two Irish men and one Irish woman.

Two American men and one American woman.

One month later, on these absolutely stunning deserted islands in the middle of nowhere, the following things have occurred:

-One Italian man killed the other Italian man for the Italian woman...

-The two French men and the French woman are living happily together in a menage a trois.

-The two German men have a strict weekly schedule of alternating visits with the German woman.

-The two Greek men are sleeping together and the Greek woman is cooking and cleaning for them.

-The two British men are waiting for someone to introduce them to the British woman.

-The two Bulgarian men took one look at the Bulgarian woman and started swimming to another island.

-The two Japanese have faxed Tokyo and are awaiting instructions.

-The two Vietnamese men have set up a pharmacy, liquor store, restaurant, and laundry, and have gotten the woman pregnant in order to supply employees for their stores.

-The two Irish men divided the island into north and south and setup a distillery.  They do not remember if sex is in the picture because it gets somewhat foggy after a few liters of coconut whiskey.  However, they're satisfied because the English aren't having any fun.

-The two American men are contemplating suicide, because the American woman will not shut up and complains relentlessly about her body, the true nature of feminism, what the sun is doing to her skin, how she can do anything they can do, the necessity of fulfillment, the equal division of household chores, how sand and palm trees make her look fat, how her last boyfriend respected her opinion and treated her nicer than they do, and how her relationship with her mother is the root cause of all her problems, and why didn't they bring a damn cell phone so they could call 911 and get them all rescued off this Godforsaken deserted island in the middle of freaking nowhere so she can get her nails done and go shopping.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL...


HEY...I am part French  


and german too  <_<


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm a mutt too  Irish, Hungarian, English, Dutch, French and German.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 15, 2005)

Italian & Norwegian.    Only half of my kind were represented in this scenario.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 15, 2005)

800


----------



## vtemti (Jun 15, 2005)

Why always 2 men and 1 woman. Why not 2 women and 1 man.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 15 2005, 04:42 PM
> * Why always 2 men and 1 woman. Why not 2 women and 1 man.   *


 Typical male  <_<


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 15 2005, 04:42 PM
> * Why always 2 men and 1 woman. Why not 2 women and 1 man.   *


 Maybe they "bat for the other team"?


 :huh:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 15 2005, 06:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 15 2005, 06:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jun 15 2005, 04:42 PM
> * Why always 2 men and 1 woman. Why not 2 women and 1 man.   *


Maybe they "bat for the other team"?


 :huh: [/b][/quote]
 Umm..did you notice it was a woman who posted it...and she got it from one of here GIRL friends...


Looking out for ourselves here, guys....

Thats all.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 17, 2005)

I declare this "Gutter-Mind Week".  All our topics seem to get guided in a dirty direction, and not the usual kind of dirty for EMS. 

  Any ideas how to celebrate?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 17 2005, 01:57 AM
> *
> Any ideas how to celebrate?   *


 I repeat..

I am French AND German!!      :lol:     :lol:


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 17 2005, 07:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 17 2005, 07:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CodeSurfer_@Jun 17 2005, 01:57 AM
> *
> Any ideas how to celebrate?  *


I repeat..

I am French AND German!!      :lol:     :lol: [/b][/quote]
 oh yeah!? well im little bit of everything. I really was going somewhere with this post, but i sooo lost it.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 18, 2005)

well... the only problem with being French and Greman is that it costs more to get you drunk...    :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 18, 2005)

True, but if you refer back to My Post

You'll see, although a REALLY COOL party trick, drinking would be rather inexpensive for me


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

Inexspensive!?!? Do you know how much it costs to go to the ER??????


----------



## traumagirl1029 (Jun 19, 2005)

All irish here..lost on a desert island ..even there theres always a party goin' on


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 18 2005, 10:45 PM
> * Inexspensive!?!? Do you know how much it costs to go to the ER??????  *


 Be cautious!

Keep an ER in the closet.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 16 2005, 07:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 16 2005, 07:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm..did you notice it was a woman who posted it...and she got it from one of here GIRL friends...


Looking out for ourselves here, guys....

Thats all. [/b][/quote]
 I meant the people in the joke..


----------



## vtemti (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Jun 15 2005, 05:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Jun 15 2005, 05:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jun 15 2005, 04:42 PM
> * Why always 2 men and 1 woman. Why not 2 women and 1 man.   *


Typical male  <_< [/b][/quote]
 Oh come on, don't tell me you don't have those thoughts in the opposite context.

Typical female


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 19 2005, 01:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 19 2005, 01:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on, don't tell me you don't have those thoughts in the opposite context.

Typical female  [/b][/quote]
 LOL, I think lots of bad things, I just like to rag on the guys when I can.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm sure Jon appreciates it.


I'm not allowed to.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Jun 21 2005, 09:49 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Jun 21 2005, 09:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I think lots of bad things, I just like to rag on the guys when I can. [/b][/quote]
 I bet most girls are as bad as the guys... I know me and my friends can be even worse sometimes!


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 22, 2005)

We're worse, I'd guarantee that one.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 23, 2005)

I think girls are just more sly about it. *Most of the time.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 22 2005, 09:09 AM
> * We're worse, I'd guarantee that one. *


 Promise?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 22 2005, 10:09 AM
> * We're worse, I'd guarantee that one. *


 I like honesty


----------

